# Can you launch a kayak/paddle board here?



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

that is military canal. You can, my buddy has launched there before


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You can launch a paddle craft almost anywhere - unless you'd have to trespass to get access to the water... In these days of closed ramps, etc. having a paddle craft is very handy but as always - you're on your own in a 'yak or canoe so be prepared...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Unless closed due to situation, you can park and laugh at the Biscayne Nationall park. They have a canoe and kayak launch... Easy paddle to that canal and some nice shallow flats.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. Might check it out. Next weekend


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I would think that park is closed, but that upper canal there is behind a closed gate just past that bridge when you turn left from homestead park. I would think the gate to even get in that park is closed. If its not that other gate is normally close when the park is open that would let you drive up there. You could put in and paddle up there and then you would have to take out to get around that dam.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Check Google earth people do get cars into or alongside the canal and beat the banks fishing.

If it's open you could launch at the homestead ramps and paddle out and sound to th canal.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Wondering if you had any success, as I am looking to access the park waters via a canal as well


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

mpl1978 said:


> Wondering if you had any success, as I am looking to access the park waters via a canal as well


Ended up not going and just went to a lake. Do you have a kayak? Would be nice to have someone else out there just in case.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Nope, canoe. With my kids in tow, there won’t be any stealthily fishing!


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Miami Dade Parks Public Kayak Launch at Deering Estate

I wonder if this is open? I know deer I f estate is closed, but this looks like a different access road


----------

